# UCLA TFT 2021 (Undergraduate)



## chickennoodlesoup

Hey guys! here’s a thread for TFT 2021. I submitted back in December and am waiting to hear back. Post on here ab any interviews you guys have gotten or any updates!!

-Chickennoodlesoup


----------



## Sky Zhuang

Submitted in Dec 2020 and I am still waiting for the result.


----------



## sd2cool

Hello! I submitted my supplemental application as a junior level transfer student in early January. Based on other threads I've seen from previous years, I believe that we might get interview notifications around mid-March. I know the UC's saw a huge spike in applications this year, do you all think it has effected how many applications TFT has gotten?


----------



## chickennoodlesoup

sd2cool said:


> Hello! I submitted my supplemental application as a junior level transfer student in early January. Based on other threads I've seen from previous years, I believe that we might get interview notifications around mid-March. I know the UC's saw a huge spike in applications this year, do you all think it has effected how many applications TFT has gotten?


Hmm I’m not sure about how that might affect TFT.. I bet the spike in applications are mainly from kids who want to stay in state next year because of covid.


----------



## sd2cool

Are you applying as a transfer student as well???


----------



## Sky Zhuang

sd2cool said:


> Hello! I submitted my supplemental application as a junior level transfer student in early January. Based on other threads I've seen from previous years, I believe that we might get interview notifications around mid-March. I know the UC's saw a huge spike in applications this year, do you all think it has effected how many applications TFT has gotten?


undergrad ?


----------



## sd2cool

Sky Zhuang said:


> undergrad ?


Yes, undergraduate! you?


----------



## chickennoodlesoup

sd2cool said:


> Yes, undergraduate! you?


haha I applied as a freshman


sd2cool said:


> Are you applying as a transfer student as well???


Im applying as a freshman undergrad


----------



## sd2cool

I'm not sure if this applies to this thread, but I got into LMU as a screenwriting major today! Super happy!


----------



## sd2cool

chickennoodlesoup said:


> haha I applied as a freshman
> 
> Im applying as a freshman undergrad


That's amazing! I remember when I applied out of high school. Graduated with barely scratching a 3.0 but I've turned myself around a bit in college LOL. Cherish this time, its a great experience.


----------



## chickennoodlesoup

sd2cool said:


> I'm not sure if this applies to this thread, but I got into LMU as a screenwriting major today! Super happy!


omg that’s amazing!!! i applied there too as a screenwriting major! congratulations!!


----------



## sd2cool

chickennoodlesoup said:


> omg that’s amazing!!! i applied there too as a screenwriting major! congratulations!!


Thank you! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Sky Zhuang

sd2cool said:


> Yes, undergraduate! you?


Undergrad as well! Congratulations and best wishes for you!


----------



## sd2cool

Sky Zhuang said:


> Undergrad as well! Congratulations and best wishes for you!


you too


----------



## q64

sd2cool said:


> do you all think it has effected how many applications TFT has gotten?



During an SCA’s virtual information session at the beginning of February, the admission counselor said SCA had a ‘tiny bit increase’ in application. I expect a similar trend at TFT and other schools since I guess film majors can’t be so desirable right now for obvious reasons.


----------



## Chris W

Everyone be sure to add your Applications to our database:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Would love to get more Undergraduate applications in it so we can have better undergraduate data.


----------



## trixie

If I am applying for community college transfer to TFT (production) and haven't gotten an interview request yet, should I now take that as a bad sign?


----------

